# Game Home Sheep Home



## friv4school (Jan 25, 2015)

Home Sheep Home] is a physics platform game about sheeps. Mission of Home Sheep Home is to guide Shaun the Sheep and his friends back to the barn. Control a jumbuck with arrow keys and switch between Shaun, Shirley and Timmy with a click on the corresponding icon.









Join Shaun, Timmy and Shirley as they journey through over 60 levels of underground caverns, busy London streets and alien spaceships, all in search of the green, green grass of home. Use each sheep’s unique abilities to shove, leap, squeeze and swim your way through underground tunnels, gravity-defying planets, and even evade the guards at Buckingham Palace!
Play more game at friv4


----------

